# WOC - MAC All about orange collection



## AnjaNicole (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey everyone, just curious on what you plan to get from this collection.


----------



## MissTT (Jun 3, 2013)

I ordered Flamingo, Sushi Kiss, Tart and Trendy, and Neon Orange from Nordstrom this morning. CartoonChic was kind enough to send me a text around 2:30 am my time. LOL  I think T&T will be one of the best shades for WOC. I ordered NO despite it being perm b/c this time I'm able to get points on my Nordstrom card for it and get cash back. It's my way of getting a perm product on sale.
  	Is anyone getting the Quad? I was really excited for this collection initially and was team everything. Unfortunately, their target this time was definitely fair skinned women.


----------



## trina11225 (Jun 3, 2013)

Flamingo, tarte , tangerie and sk.  Any dupes through, I won't keep it.


----------



## 1drfullycr8ed (Jun 3, 2013)

I ordered flamingo, sushi kiss, and tart and trendy.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't think I'll be getting anything from this collection. I have Flamingo from the Iris Apfel collection. That's good enough for me. I barely wear that as it is. LOL. I'll try to make an effort to wear it this week though.


----------



## trina11225 (Jun 3, 2013)

Flamingo, tarte , tangerie and sk.  Any dupes through, I won't keep it.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am interested to see any dupes of T&T ...its the one I want. I wanted SK prior to seeing the swatches...it seems to be patchy and I hate lipstick that look milky and settle in the lips.

  	I may bite the bullet and B2M for Flamingo if my counter still as it when I get off of work. Other than that I am good...The blushes aren't really appealing to me..like the were before. I want the Dior Creme Blush panama more!


----------



## chinablaq (Jun 4, 2013)

Here are swatches for all of the lipsticks. I'm an NC50 for reference





  	My favs are Sushi Kiss and Tarte & Trendy


----------



## leahrenae (Jun 4, 2013)

Im so disappointed with this collection. my fav color is orange, but I only like 'sushi kiss' but I think I'll even pass on that. this whole collection is gonna end up being a pass for me


----------



## trina11225 (Jun 4, 2013)

I love orange lippies, so dying to check it out if keep or return.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Jun 4, 2013)

chinablaq said:


> Here are swatches for all of the lipsticks. I'm an NC50 for reference
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Does anyone know which lipsticks are which in the pic?


----------



## trina11225 (Jun 4, 2013)

I love orange lippies, so dying to check it out if keep or return. And speaking of orange and wic, just received an awesome haul from  a fellow spectra woc Delia and I love , love sleek OMG orangy color!  I love my whole package actually.  Friends in the UK.


----------



## 2browneyes (Jun 4, 2013)

TXBeautyBaby said:


> Does anyone know which lipsticks are which in the pic?


  	I was gonna ask the same thing LOL


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Jun 4, 2013)

2browneyes said:


> I was gonna ask the same thing LOL


  	I don't wear orange much and I was trying to see if anything was WOC friendly and that would't require a lipliner. I keep hearing Tart and trendy and flamingo are good options but I want to know whats on her arm first lol


----------



## 1drfullycr8ed (Jun 4, 2013)

TXBeautyBaby said:


> Does anyone know which lipsticks are which in the pic?


  	I'm thinking--sweet and sour, razzledazzler, sushi kiss, flamingo, tangerine dream, tart and trendy, and neon orange?


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 4, 2013)

1drfullycr8ed said:


> I'm thinking--sweet and sour, razzledazzler, sushi kiss, flamingo, tangerine dream, tart and trendy, and neon orange?


  	That would be my order of guessing too.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Jun 5, 2013)

chinablaq said:


> Here are swatches for all of the lipsticks. I'm an NC50 for reference
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I'm going to try to guess these lol. L to R sweet and sour, razzlerdazzler, sushi kiss, flamingo, tangerine dream, tarte and trendy and neon orange?


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 5, 2013)

I think I'm going to go in tomorrow and check out Tart and Tangy. It's really the only thing that calls to me. The other colors just don't look like they'll work and I already have Flamingo.


----------



## 1drfullycr8ed (Jun 5, 2013)

Is anyone getting the blushes? If so, which one(s)?


----------



## chinablaq (Jun 5, 2013)

Quote:			Originally Posted by *TXBeautyBaby* 



					Does anyone know which lipsticks are which in the pic?


	Sorry, thought I included them. Left to right is Sweet & Sour, Razzledazzler, Sushi Kiss, Flamingo, Tangerine Dream, Tart & Trendy, Neon Orange. I'm an NC50 for reference


----------



## chinablaq (Jun 5, 2013)

1drfullycr8ed said:


> Is anyone getting the blushes? If so, which one(s)?


  	I grabbed Honey Jasmine. Super pretty!!


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Jun 6, 2013)

chinablaq said:


> Sorry, thought I included them. Left to right is Sweet & Sour, Razzledazzler, Sushi Kiss, Flamingo, Tangerine Dream, Neon Orange. I'm an NC50 for reference


  	Ignore that i can't read lol


----------



## leahrenae (Jun 6, 2013)

Sushi kiss/tart & trendy Both taken with flash


----------



## 1drfullycr8ed (Jun 6, 2013)

leahrenae said:


> Both taken with flash


 Beautiful!!!


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 6, 2013)

chinablaq said:


> Sorry, thought I included them. Left to right is Sweet & Sour, Razzledazzler, Sushi Kiss, Flamingo, Tangerine Dream, Neon Orange. I'm an NC50 for reference


  	I think you left out one. TnT.


----------



## leahrenae (Jun 6, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *1drfullycr8ed* 

 Beautiful!!!


  	Thank you!
  	I didnt think I'd like Tart&Trendy, but it's the better of the two. I have to layer it up to get the color payoff I like, however.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 10, 2013)

I grabbed flamingo, razzledazzler, tart and trendy and tangerine dream. The first two don't really show up on my pigmented lips so I found two nyx lip pencils that compliment them...nyx coral and tangerine.


----------



## MissTT (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for the lip pencil recommendations, Ashley!


----------



## 1drfullycr8ed (Jun 11, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> I grabbed flamingo, razzledazzler, tart and trendy and tangerine dream. The first two don't really show up on my pigmented lips so I found two nyx lip pencils that compliment them...nyx coral and tangerine.


 Thanks, Ashley!


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jun 11, 2013)

I purchased Flamingo, Razzledazzler, Sweet & Sour, and Sushi Kiss.


----------



## lovely333 (Jun 13, 2013)

I bought flamingo and tarte and trendy I'm nc 50. But I'm not sure if I like tarte and trendy it shows every line in my lips I have to wear a lip balm under it. Plus my lips are quite pigmented


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 13, 2013)

lovely333 said:


> I bought flamingo and tarte and trendy I'm nc 50. But I'm not sure if I like tarte and trendy it shows every line in my lips I have to wear a lip balm under it. Plus my lips are quite pigmented


  I'm having the exact same issue. I'm going to try mac's lip erase in Dim with flamingo and razzledazzler and if that doesn't work...these lippies are going to le clearance bin!


----------



## kimbunney (Jun 17, 2013)

I added Sushi Kiss to my list, if its still around when Riri collection launches I'll get that. So far I love Tang. Dream its the one I have put on the most.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 18, 2013)

I will probably keep both now...after exfoliating my lips I applied flamingo and it gave the faintest pink tint to my lips and it was cute...same thing with razzledazzler...


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 26, 2013)

Flamingo - straight out of tube no liner


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 26, 2013)

All used without any liner- straight from the tube

  	Tangerine Dream - (my least favorite of the bunch)






  	Tart and Trendy ( I really like) The lightning is a lil off in this pic


----------



## MissTT (Jun 26, 2013)

Beauty by LeLe indeed...


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 26, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Beauty by LeLe indeed...


	Hahaha Thanks !


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 26, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> All used without any liner- straight from the tube  Tangerine Dream - (my least favorite of the bunch)
> 
> Tart and Trendy ( I really like) The lightning is a lil off in this pic


  What liners would you suggest for tangerine dream and tart and trendy?  These are gorgeous on you!


----------



## kimbunney (Jun 26, 2013)

You look beautiful Lele! Sad that you don't love TD, I have been loving that one!


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 26, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> All used without any liner- straight from the tube
> 
> Tangerine Dream - (my least favorite of the bunch)
> 
> ...


  	Oh you don't like TD? I think it looks really nice on you. They both do actually. So does Flamingo.

  	Can you please share what you're wearing on your lids?


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 26, 2013)

kimbunney said:


> Oh you don't like TD? I think it looks really nice on you. They both do actually. So does Flamingo.
> 
> Can you please share what you're wearing on your lids?


  	Yeah TD is just okay to me, I think because it has more of a yellow-orange tone to me.  Im going to play around with it a lil more, try different liners and see how that works out.

  	Im wearing Inglot Shadows , which reminds me I are need to add more to my collection because their shadows are awesome .

  	Highlight-  #354 Matte
  	Crease- #326 & #327 Matte
  	Lid - Mac Eclair p/p as base with #421 Pearl


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 26, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Thank you ! I would go with Cork lip liner, then my second choice would of course be Chesnut (used lightly).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I'm embarrassed to say I still don't have any Inglot shadows. We don't have Inglot here and I always get so overwhelmed when I go to their site. Oh boy, here I go. I'm getting ready to go to the site now. LOL! Your makeup is really pretty in these pics.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you ! Actually I bought all my shadows through a telephone order.  I just watched a ton of YT videos on  Inglot and made my decisions based on those swatches.  I recently found out there is an Inglot counter in a Macy's which is about 30 minutes away from me.  I might go out there and pick up some more shadows although Im scared I too might get overwhelmed with so many shadows to chose from.  If I do go I better take a list of the ones I already own (60 shadows so far) so I don't buy doubles.. LOL !!! They have such an amazing quality, YES def check them out


----------



## NikiNatasha (Jun 28, 2013)

Initially I skipped this completely I was interested in the quad but haven't had a chance to see it in person. After seeing all you lovelies I had major skippers remorse and was ecstatic when MAC restocked.  I ordered T&T, Flamingo and SK I got T&T but the other 2 are on back order.   I have been loving T&T, it's a subtle shade of orange which I really like. I usually wear morange but I can def appreciate the muted color this offers.   

  Has anyone picked up the quad or seen it IRL?


----------



## smileyt06 (Jul 3, 2013)

I picked up sushi kiss, tangerine dream and flamingo initially. Then when the chaos of the riri collection broke out and I seen they restocked the all about orange collection I got sweet and sour. I love them all equally and to say I'm a NC 50 sweet and sour actually showed up nicely


----------



## Jeana Marie (Jul 8, 2013)

chinablaq said:


> Here are swatches for all of the lipsticks. I'm an NC50 for reference
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I have fair skin with olive undertones and dark hair/dark eyes but I'm currently a light/medium brunette for the summer. I really like the third and second to last color. What are the names?


----------



## MissTT (Jul 8, 2013)

I wanna say they are Sushi Kiss and Tarte & Trendy.


----------



## TwistedFaith (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm looving Flamingo! It's like a sheerer, easier to just throw on and go version of my beloved Betty Bright. Tangerine Dream is unique to my collection and I can definitely see myself rocking it with certain looks. Unfortunately, I'm not too crazy about Sushi Kiss; it's kinda chalky and pasty on me. I thought it would be my favorite when I first saw swatches and ordered it online. Hopefully I'll figure out a way to make it work.


----------



## keishapooh (Dec 28, 2013)

hi.. sorry to bring up an old topic, but is there a dupe for mac flamingo? i  saw it on temptalia and it looks so pretty 

http://www.temptalia.com/mac-all-ab...azzledazzler-tart-trendy-neon-orange-flamingo


----------



## Debbs (Dec 29, 2013)

Need some help finding some very pigmented deep orange blush of good quality. Please provide me some recommendations and suggestions. Mac NW 47-NW 50 skintone. I have a few by Nars however looking for some other options preferable from high end brands. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Dec 29, 2013)

Debbs said:


> Need some help finding some very pigmented deep orange blush of good quality. Please provide me some recommendations and suggestions. Mac NW 47-NW 50 skintone. I have a few by Nars however looking for some other options preferable from high end brands. Thanks in advance.


  Do you have NARS Taj Mahal? That's a beautiful color.


----------

